# Kratos Vs The Spartan (Read 1st post for Spartan's info).



## The Nameless Pharaoh (Jan 20, 2007)

Spartan:-

1- With medusa's shield, he can turn armies into stone instantly.
2- With Athena's blades, he can control lightning.
3- With the barbarian's hammer he can make earth quakes.
4- With Achilles's spear, he can turn his body into flames, making him untouchable and he can also burn his enemies.
5- He killed Ares, the God Of War.
6- Is a demi-god.

Kratos:-

1- With Medusa's head, he can turn enemies to stone.
2- He can throw lightining bolts at his opponent.
3- Posiedons rage allows him to electrify anything around him.
4- He can summon souls from hades to aid him in battle.
5- He killed Ares, the God Of War.
6- Has Rage of Gods form which makes him invulnerable and grants him infinite amount of magic.


I'll post feats later. Who wins ?.


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Jan 20, 2007)

Kratos.

Rage of the Gods at maxmimum grants you infinite mystical power, invulnerability and increased strength and stamina. He could use that and then just use a maximum level Medusa Flash and smash him to bits. In case you're wondering at Level 3 Medusa's Gaze can do a flash attack that instantly freeze's any enemy in sight.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Mar 13, 2007)

Who is The Spartan and where does he come from?


----------



## The Nameless Pharaoh (Mar 14, 2007)

He is from "Spartan: Total Warrior" game on PS2.


----------



## Havoc (Mar 14, 2007)

Kratos is a Spartan too!


Wtf same person?


----------



## Liengod (Mar 14, 2007)

Kratos wins his game sold more copies.


----------

